# A+ Aquaponics



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Just thought some of you guys might like to see another interest of mine. Several years back I began to develop and use Aquaponic systems to grow fish and vegetables for my family. My interest came from wanting my family to eat a little better, and to find some alternative ways to help people in third world countries where resources are scarce or it is dangerous to travel to fish or be out in the fields. I've had a longtime love of gardening, fishing, and aquariums so this wasn't much of a stretch. 
I developed this small two barrel system to help my family and others just like us around the country and world. Many larger systems can be found on the net, but I worked to develop the smaller system you can see. It has proven itself to us in the last couple years and so now I will be offering pre-built systems for sale locally for those who lack the skills, and plans for a reasonable price for those who need a little guidance building their own.
My videos have been on the web for quite a while and I encourage those that are interested to take the cheapest route and make their own from my design.
Hope you enjoy taking a look!!!! 
Aquaponics really is a neat thing!!!!









All the best,
Perry


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats pretty neat Perry. I really enjoyed the tour









What kind of fish go in that?

Cheers


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Gib said:


> Thats pretty neat Perry. I really enjoyed the tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gib!!! Glad you enjoyed it! 
I've raised about 40 Tilapia to harvest size (about 1-2lbs.) in the past with some still in the deep freeze, but the one with the plants currently has gold fish that are about 1/2lbs each that I raised from Walmart 1" long "feeder" goldfish just to keep the system working.







If you want to be able to eat the fish.... then I have read about people who have raised trout in colder climates, and some have tried bluegill, bass and other local types. Availability and hardiness to the area are important. The system is cyclic and works in this way.....










I may try catfish in the new one I just finished this season. Being southern by birth and upbringing we love to fry them rolled in cornmeal!!! Yum, yum!!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Perry, this one is awesome, thanks for sharing with us, I m going to learn more about this.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Perry, this one is awesome, thanks for sharing with us, I m going to learn more about this.


Thanks ES.... You are most welcome..... please do!!! It can be a great productive way to provide some extra fresh healthy food as well as the relaxing aspects of gardening fun.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Forgot to ask Perry, How long does it take for Tilapia to grow to eatable size normally?

With our fridged winters I dont think it would be possible for me to do this but it would be neat!

Oh and also you never need to clean that water correct? The plants take care of it completely?

Cheers


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Archer46176 said:


> I have a friend from college that now lives in Oklahoma and he is a huge aquaponics nut... He has been trying to convert me and is very close to doing so. But I have so many things on the front burners these days it is hard to fit anything on the back burners...lol... He did show me some dirt farming methods I found really interesting though and may give a go, they were potatoe boxes... you start out with 1- 2"x6"x 3' square box and as the tater plant starts to grow you just add more levels. Once the tater plant is ready to harvest you just pull all the levels off and pull the taters out instead of digging them. I know it's not aquaponics or even hydroponics but still kinda cool...lol...
> I saw the goat in one of your vids and I kinda figured you had to have some gardening going on somewhere there...


Absolutely Archer!!!! That works great on taters!! We have gardened the last few years by enjoying square foot gardening and aquponics.
When we moved recently all my animals and garden area had to be left behind. I'm back to where I started years ago... Raising all sorts of food in containers and now my small Aquaponic systems.... It's not quite the same, but it's nice still yet.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

See previous post thanks Perry!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Gib said:


> Forgot to ask Perry, How long does it take for Tilapia to grow to eatable size normally?
> 
> With our fridged winters I dont think it would be possible for me to do this but it would be neat!
> 
> ...


It takes all season..... from about now till about Nov. but I also kept some through Jan or Feb. Some put their systems in small green houses in the north. Even I have to use a large submersible aquarium heater from time to time because Tilapia love heat.
Now for you Gib I would recommend trout!!! They should do well in the colder climate.
No cleaning of the water..... only adding water as evaporation takes place and checking and adjusting pH as necessary. The plants take care of keeping it perfectly healthy for the fish. This system can accommodate 12 fully grown Tilapia.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well you've got me really interested now. Our family aren't very well off (we never are, no working parents, etc.) and prices for food only seem to be going upwards. What is involved in making an aquaponic system? What kind of water pump do you need to buy and how much do they usually cost? I'd love to start doing this, but I need lots of advice first









PandaMan


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Yea Perry, I think you got alot of us interested in this now! Any good links for us to get started?

Cheers


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Gib said:


> Yea Perry, I think you got alot of us interested in this now! Any good links for us to get started?
> 
> Cheers


I did some looking and backyardaquaponics.com seems quite good, especially the second section down on the home page - "Aquaponic Information".


----------

